# How do you find other preppers in your area?



## TexasMama (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm new to prepping and this may sound dumb - but I'm not sure how to find other preppers in our area.

A bit of background - we live in Texas - about 150 miles west of San Antonio. According to the last census, there are about 35,000 people in our town. We're a border town.

That may sound like a big town to some - we have a Walmart and a grocery store and a small mall and that is about it. The nearest "town" that isn't small is 70 miles away one way - and 55 miles away another way.

I don't think we're in an area where there will be a lot of refugees - unless they're headed for Mexico....or coming from Mexico. I think we live about 5 miles from the border.

At this point in time - we don't have a BOL...and we're planning on staying here if possible. But I'd feel better if we could find a way to connect up with other preppers....the nearest meetings I know of area in Austin - about 5 hours away from us.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Would that be Del Rio?

Their are a few in your area, not to far away by Texas standards. You could try posting in the regional section of the Forum and see who answers.


----------



## TexasMama (Dec 3, 2012)

Yep - you got it! I wasn't sure if I should post the town or not. 

I will try to go find the regional section!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

TexasMama said:


> Yep - you got it! I wasn't sure if I should post the town or not.
> 
> I will try to go find the regional section!


I would love to live down there, its just about my favorite part of Texas.

Several years ago I found a 5 acre piece of land near Comstock that I almost bought, I decided not to get it when I found that the well was dry. My ideal location would be on the Pecos in Pandale, that is my favorite place on this earth to be.

Welcome again to the forum.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I'm about 3 hours north/northeast of you in Mason. I'm betting there are preppers in your area.


----------



## hilljen (Nov 28, 2012)

I would also caution you to be slow to join and even slower to let everyone know what you have. I have heard some people boast that they don't need to prep, all they need to do is to hang out around preppers meetings and follow people home to develop a list of where supplies will be located. (I suspect this is merely big talk, but it doesn't sit well with me either way.) Certainly, they forget the fact that most of those people would welcome such intrusion with a loaded gun. 

Regardless, take care to practice what some people call OPSEC, or operational security. Remember that every single person who knows about your preps may well be knocking on your door, begging for some if the SHTF, and possibly planning on taking what they want from you forcefully if you don't give them what they want. If you keep things quiet, then you get to be the one to decide when, where and how you will share.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Texasmomma,
I had the same issue when I started prepping.
To get some folks into a MEG (Mutual Emergency Group) to need to 
1. Find folks in your area
2. Screen those folks to find the ones you want to loin your MEG.

I did this by making my own forums just for my MEG.
You can do this at www.freeforums.org

Take a look at mine. www.elliscountypreppers.com
Once you made your forums go to Vista Print and get business cards.
Then hand them out to friends and nieghbors you fell my fit.
Watch who posts what and start choosing.
We meet up occationally and cook in dutch ovens, train with firearms, and other emergency topics.
Total cost about $25.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I'm new to prepping and this may sound dumb - but I'm not sure how to find other preppers in our area.


Go to Walmart and hang out in the camping aisle. Look for people who seem to be buying way too many containers of freeze dried food. Especially those who look around to see who's watching before they put them in their cart (which may also contain lamp oil, para cord and mason jars).


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Next time the power goes out drive around and see who has their lights on.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I've had good luck on my state forum over at the APN


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I also had good luck with the state forum on APN; there is also a site called meetup.com that lists meet-ups and has quite a few listings for prep groups as well as other kinds of groups seeking members.
Good luck!


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Next time the power goes out drive around and see who has their lights on.


That's pretty genius.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> Go to Walmart and hang out in the camping aisle. Look for people who seem to be buying way too many containers of freeze dried food. Especially those who look around to see who's watching before they put them in their cart (which may also contain lamp oil, para cord and mason jars).


Actually there is some truth in this, a while back we were in SAMS loading up our cart found myself watching other peoples carts to see what they were buying shook my head a few times. maybe I'm just getting :nuts: it's getting harder to bite my toung in my old age.


----------



## arack (Dec 3, 2012)

I am actually really wary of any other preppers. You do not know anything about these people, other than they are preppers. 

They may be good people, but family members are usually a better bet. If you can get a couple of close friends or family members to start prepping, you have a better group. 

These random groups of preppers are just asking for trouble. What about operational security? It is a nice way to get your preps stolen by some yahoo that you met in walmart in the camping aisle.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Im pretty open about bein a prepper and meeting others. I am not open about where I lay my head, where I keep preps, and where I will be after things go south. Most people Ive met are good folks however. I like to know other preppers by sight as I have a habit of turning up like a bad penny and would like to know who to help in random situations. Plus I seem to share general interests with other preppers which makes for good conversations


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

arack said:


> I am actually really wary of any other preppers. You do not know anything about these people, other than they are preppers.
> 
> They may be good people, but family members are usually a better bet. If you can get a couple of close friends or family members to start prepping, you have a better group.
> 
> These random groups of preppers are just asking for trouble. What about operational security? It is a nice way to get your preps stolen by some yahoo that you met in walmart in the camping aisle.


Not true , there are no yahoos at Walmart !!


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

A good way to feel out people is to discuss what I call fringe topics. Firearms. Stocking ammo. How long certain foods last. Raising small livestock. Radio communications. Camping. Trapping. Hunting skills. Canning food. Now obviously you dont want to bring all these things up in one conversation but if they know and have knowledgeable insight into three or more of these topics you probably have a closet prepper. You can progress from there as you see fit.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Three kinds of preppers... The Good The Bad and The Ugly.. and I am not talking about looks.... LOL


----------



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

Join a neighbor watch group if there's one in your neighborhood. You'll be able to pick up one who is a prepper by what they say during your watch group meetings.


----------

